# Need your help -+-+**-+*



## nickkido3211 (Dec 19, 2012)

i have a school project and need at least 70 people to complete this 24 question survey
https://docs.google.com/a/d155.org/s...1nZ1E6MQ#gid=0
Pleaseeee take the survey


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Not gonna happen.

See here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/51207-posting-surveys-advertising.html

Those who comply get good response. Those who don't get a new one ripped open.

And just for the record, decorating your subject line to attract attention just pisses people off.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

drown in a bag of dicks. next time read the rules on posting surveys, or at least look at what happens to the others that post survey requests without reading the rules


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

these threads are the best. survey not done.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

:icon_scratch: hmmm... don't seem to see the equipment review anywhere... 



Donutz said:


> And just for the record, decorating your subject line to attract attention just pisses people off.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

